# Greetings from the Arctic..errr...Edmonton



## His Frogness (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Everyone,
I just signed up after reading about this place at Northern Sounds. Kick Ass!!!

I'm a semi-professional game composer, but mostly a sound designer, currently at Bioware. I had to move from Arizona to Edmonton for the job, so don't mind my periodic dementia  

It's cool to see this community growing so much. 

Cheers!

Michael P.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Micheal,

Welcome to V.I. Control. So you do games? Cool! Do you have some music demos to share? I'm curious whatkind of music you make for games... 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## His Frogness (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Sid,
Sure. Let's see, my on-line reel should be in my signature now, but just in case it's not, you can see it at:

http://www.baalrog.com/mikep

You can also go to the Horizon's website. That's the only game I've done, hence semi-professional.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 24, 2004)

Michael, I've listened to all yer demos! :D

You're really good in ambient stuff, man!!!  Very nice music, I love Folk Music and your electronic stuff. I'm also in electronic music next to my orchestral stuff so your stuff really appeals to me, which you can also download a few music demos of from me site. Cool logo-music... 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 24, 2004)

Welcome Michael , 
i listened to some of your demo's as well -> Great work man 

To higher places


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 24, 2004)

Welcome to V.I.!
I remember visiting your website half a year ago. Some great ambient stuff there.


----------



## Mike M (Oct 24, 2004)

Welcome to VI Control your highness! *bows out and fades to black*


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 24, 2004)

Welcome to VI Michael - interesting stuff on your website! 8) See you around the forums.


----------



## His Frogness (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the support guys. 

Sid, Really nice site. Your Space Suite is spectacular. Kudos, big time.

Herman, I listened to a lot of your music. Frog Mutiny is simply awesome. Despite it being so sophisticated and full, it still reminded me a bit of Brubeck. I like the synth sounds use chose for Dark Matter and Temple Tempest. 

Stiff competition....stiff.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 24, 2004)

His Frogness said:


> Herman, I listened to a lot of your music. Frog Mutiny is simply awesome. Despite it being so sophisticated and full, it still reminded me a bit of Brubeck. I like the synth sounds use chose for Dark Matter and Temple Tempest.



Thanks Michael! I wanted a little piece of Brubeck there actually, so it worked 
Those synths are from some older AKAI synth libraries (Analog Meltdown, Vintage Timetraveller), which are mostly overlooked these days, but are still pretty great. 



His Frogness said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm a semi-professional game composer, but mostly a sound designer, currently at Bioware.
> Michael P.



That's really cool! I actually played a lot of Bioware games...Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale and Neverwinter Nights. Kept me busy for hours when not busy creating music.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Michael, good to see you here!

I hope you havent turned too blue in Canada.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 24, 2004)

If you think it is cold just wait until January. I step outside and 2 seconds later my nipples are hard.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 24, 2004)

You're supposed to wear a coat! Unless you're one of those who swims in ice water after a steam bath.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 24, 2004)

Just kidding, it's not the weather that makes my nipples hard... *Looks longingly at Frederick*


----------



## His Frogness (Oct 24, 2004)

Scott Cairns said:


> Hey Michael, good to see you here!
> 
> I hope you havent turned too blue in Canada.





choc0thrax said:


> If you think it is cold just wait until January. I step outside and 2 seconds later my nipples are hard.



HA!. The whole NI crews here, eh? <------ notice Canadian inflection.

It was funny. Not 3 days after I accepted the position at Bioware, I'm surfing through my favorite channels and as I get to The Science Channel I see the intro to a show called Extreme Cold, and the narrator's saying something like "Join us on a tour of the coldest places on earth":

Icy graphics and ominous music fades out

Extremely freezing looking city fades in with people that are dressed exactly like the little kid in A Christmas Story and they're running as fast as they possibly can for shelter

Graphic fades in:

Edmonton, Alberta

I'm like.......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I knew what I was getting into. At any rate, I'm glad I took the job. Bioware kicks ass. They're the only reason I would've moved here. Ya know, now that I'm here, the city does have a nice charm to it, under all that white stuff.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 24, 2004)

choc0thrax said:


> Just kidding, it's not the weather that makes my nipples hard... *Looks longingly at Frederick*



:? Must be a canadian thing 

At any rate, welcome to VI!


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 24, 2004)

Bioware does kick ass. *Hugs copy of KOTOR*


----------



## Edgen (Oct 26, 2004)

hello hello michael!! Looking forward to hearing your work. I'm currently on a dial up machine, but i'll be back in the fast lane before you know it! I love to hear new Game composers and sound design... OOOoh~ can't wait to feast my ears. :shock: :lol: 

/j


----------



## Edgen (Oct 27, 2004)

Michael,

Holy hell! Luv your work man! THe moods... the drive and determination behind your work is wonderful! There's loads of choatic playfulness mixed with some earthy undertones of darkness along with a hint of some pure futuristic evil. :twisted: 

Great stuff my man! I'm sure you'll go very far! keep up the fantastic work.

/j


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice stuff Michael! :D


----------

